

I've given up on Windows Phone: Microsoft's mobile OS is being left behind - jonathansizz
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/11/7377021/ive-given-up-on-windows-phone

======
bediger4000
I am reminded of how Linux folks would moan about exactly the same thing:
"Don't get me wrong, I love Linux, but it just doesn't have the features that
NT has..." or whatever. It was apparently imperative to start with "Don't get
me wrong, I love Linux". The writing in this article is exactly like the old,
"Don't get me wrong, I love Linux" articles where the author would reveal that
he or she actually uses Windows most of the time.

What can we make of this? Linux seems to have hit its stride, you hardly read
articles with that tone any more. Will Windows Phone come back from near
death? Or were all the "Don't get me wrong" people just Microsoft shills like
a lot of people suspected? Or is this just a common journalism trope?

------
SlipperySlope
Essentially .... "I'm the resident Microsoft expert here at The Verge, and for
years I've switched between Android, iOS, and Windows Phone to check out new
apps and how each platform is progressing, but it's now clear Windows Phone is
being left behind."

------
GoldenMonkey
Who cares about Microsoft mobile OS? App developers don't. I develop only for
android and iOS. Microsoft is not even on our radar, Microsoft just doesn't
matter in this space.

